# A taste of his own medicine



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lets clear the air....NO I did NOT cheat!!! Rode the bull at my job last night. Some regular customers were there that know I am married. One of the 6'5" told my husband that I brought him to his knees while I was riding. I think it took him by surprise that other men desire me. Talk about sweet revenge. Little does he know that I look out for these guys. Make sure they are not getting hit on while their girl friends are not there. He he he he!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like you are having fun.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a little fun, but don't stride too close to the border


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Enjoying the fun!! I have loosened up a bit. I tell people like it is..but will forever remain faithfull!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

underwater2010 said:


> ..but will forever remain faithfull!!!


Ya tell that to the bull you just rode:lol:


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nobody said machinary was off limits!!!


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

So you're an exhibitionist. Good for you. Enjoy the consequences.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> So you're an exhibitionist. Good for you. Enjoy the consequences.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha Ha...not an exhibitionist by any standards. I rode before the general public was allowed. He just happened to see me while everyone else was occuppied. Please do not project your issues on to me.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

little revenge? Not a good idea. IMHO.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

It was not meant as revenge...It just let him know that other men look at me the same way his MOW looked at him. Sometimes they need to know that their spouse also has other options that they chose not to act upon. I bust my butt at my job and treat the women the same as I do the men. Please do not assume that this was a set up.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't need to project. You have plenty of your own issues without my assistance. You should ask yourself why you derive pleasure from the pain your husband experiences when other men lust after you. Like I said. Exhibitionist. I know you're looking for validation in your promiscuity but you're not going to find it. You keep saying it was just a machine but the pleasure is coming from other men looking at you- by your own admission.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> I don't need to project. You have plenty of your own issues without my assistance. You should ask yourself why you derive pleasure from the pain your husband experiences when other men lust after you. Like I said. Exhibitionist. I know you're looking for validation in your promiscuity but you're not going to find it. You keep saying it was just a machine but the pleasure is coming from other men looking at you- by your own admission.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Chill out, old chap! I hardly think she is being promiscuous!

She was cheated on and was hurt by that. Of course she wants a little revenge. But she knows where her boundaries are. A pity her husband lost sight of his, however.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Chill out, old chap! I hardly think she is being promiscuous!
> 
> She was cheated on and was hurt by that. Of course she wants a little revenge. But she knows where her boundaries are. A pity her husband lost sight of his, however.


Ditto!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> Chill out, old chap! I hardly think she is being promiscuous!
> 
> She was cheated on and was hurt by that. Of course she wants a little revenge. But she knows where her boundaries are. A pity her husband lost sight of his, however.


Everyone knows where the boundaries are. I may be a little overcautious but when someone arbitrarily says I'm projecting it's going to cause me to notice some problems. Craving the attention of others is a classic step to infidelity. So is the longing for revenge. Granted everyone wants revenge but reveling in it is a different matter entirely. I also laugh at those who proclaim that they will never be unfaithful. Every person who ever cheated said the same thing. I don't mean to offend. And contrary to what some may so quickly presume, I'm not projecting. But there are clear warning signs when someone gleefully relishes the pain of their spouse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> Everyone knows where the boundaries are. I may be a little overcautious but when someone arbitrarily says I'm projecting it's going to cause me to notice some problems. Craving the attention of others is a classic step to infidelity. So is the longing for revenge. Granted everyone wants revenge but reveling in it is a different matter entirely. I also laugh at those who proclaim that they will never be unfaithful. Every person who ever cheated said the same thing. I don't mean to offend. And contrary to what some may so quickly presume, I'm not projecting. But there are clear warning signs when someone gleefully relishes the pain of their spouse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think you _*were*_ projecting, just a little.

And it's a natural thing, because of where we have been.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

MattMatt, you are one of the most tenderhearted and objective people i know, so i will take your word for it, and take your words to heart. But I'm telling you, nobody would approve of what she was doing if she hadn't been cheated on. When we're betrayed we all feel entitled to do what we feel like doing. But it is precisely our stand against infidelity and its keys that make us better than cheaters. If we lose that, we are essentially saying that it is our own personal pain we object to, and not cheating in general.

I'll drop this now because i really do view you as one to be respected. I apologize to anyone if I've offended and gently leave a reminder-- nothing would make me happier than to be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> I don't need to project. You have plenty of your own issues without my assistance. You should ask yourself why you derive pleasure from the pain your husband experiences when other men lust after you. Like I said. Exhibitionist. I know you're looking for validation in your promiscuity but you're not going to find it. You keep saying it was just a machine but the pleasure is coming from other men looking at you- by your own admission.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lets get this straight right here and now.....I DID NOT CHEAT!!! HE DID!!! I did not say that I crave the attention. I simply mentioned what was said to him. It felt great to know that he had the slightest bit of insecurity when it came to me and how other men view me.

Second...I am far from promiscoius. I have only been with one man in 14 yrs. And I have no desire to be with any other. 

I have read your back story and I am sorry that your wife chose the same path my husband did, but that does not make her personality anywhere near mine.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> Everyone knows where the boundaries are. I may be a little overcautious but when someone arbitrarily says I'm projecting it's going to cause me to notice some problems. Craving the attention of others is a classic step to infidelity. So is the longing for revenge. Granted everyone wants revenge but reveling in it is a different matter entirely. I also laugh at those who proclaim that they will never be unfaithful. Every person who ever cheated said the same thing. I don't mean to offend. And contrary to what some may so quickly presume, I'm not projecting. But there are clear warning signs when someone gleefully relishes the pain of their spouse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please do not think that I am RELISHING my husband pain. His pain is his own doing. That I am here and still working on our relationship speaks volumes in and of itself.

I am not asking that anyone ever feel the pain that I have. I would not even wish on his MOW. 

What is nice is for him to realize that I, myself, have had many chances and choices to make and have continued to remain faithful to the core of my being.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> MattMatt, you are one of the most tenderhearted and objective people i know, so i will take your word for it, and take your words to heart. But I'm telling you, nobody would approve of what she was doing if she hadn't been cheated on. When we're betrayed we all feel entitled to do what we feel like doing. But it is precisely our stand against infidelity and its keys that make us better than cheaters. If we lose that, we are essentially saying that it is our own personal pain we object to, and not cheating in general.
> 
> I'll drop this now because i really do view you as one to be respected. I apologize to anyone if I've offended and gently leave a reminder-- nothing would make me happier than to be wrong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I also do not need approval for what I was "DOING". I was at work on black wednesday. We had a bull that I chose to ride before it was even open to the general public. In other words, the only people in the back room were my best friend, the operator and his associate. It was something that I had always wanted to do but was afraid to look stupid in front of other people.

Where you get that I was seeking attention or even trying to open the path to cheating is beyond me. Thank you Mattmatt for understanding this post for exactly what it is. A simple statement that CHEATERS rarely realize that the shoe could have fit the other foot if not for sound moral character.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

I picked up the notion from the words you've used. "Taste of his own medicine." "Other options." "He he he." I can't judge your character because that would be wrong. But the vernacular you've employed in your first few posts might be interpreted by some as flippant, irreverent and even dangerous. The tone you've adopted in your more recent posts makes me feel better about your stance on the situation. 

I sometimes come across as very abrasive and I hope you understand that I mean you no harm. Like I said before i love being wrong. I would like to be wrong in this case as well.

I also want to thank you for your condolences pertaining to my situation. I want to assure you that i am doing much better. I met my new girlfriend's parents this week and things are going swimmily. Know that my heart breaks for you and that i do hope your reconciliation goes well. I personally think you deserve better but i can definitely appreciate the rekindling process. God tells us that divorce should be the last option exhausted, not the first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am glad to hear that you have found someone new. Please do your best to keep your heart and mind open in this relationship. I have no idea how I would be able to handle a new relationship, let alone trying to continue in one with such a long history (ie mine). I do realize that words came from a place of hurt and sadness from the loss of a first true love. I completely understand your stance, as I to get very angry at times for the actions of others and my spouse that caused me to be in this place.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I personally think you did exactly what he needed to see. I agree with the concept and if I were cheated on Id be the first in line to show that two can play this game if we so choose.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Lucky bull...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't be put off by white mousse. I think what he saw in your post was the exception. In fact, rather odd IMO. I think he would see that in practically any situation that involved anything remotedly everyday.

Personally, I love to be complimented by a man. Whether 17 or 70, the compliment means the same....nearly! All enjoy being appreciated, men and women alike. What is wrong is to place importance on receiving these compliments or to actively seek them! That goes to you Mr White mousse. 

As for revenge talk, course your hubby deserves to feel a little competition. Competition is good...keeps you on your toes. You weren't bloody seeking it! It just happened of its own accord. That was not revenge. And that is absolutely the best revenge, when it happens all by itself. You didn't go dance for him and then he complimented you to your husband. You didn't waggle your arse or breasts at him (well...in a fashion you did a little hahahaha), you didn't flutter your eyelashes and go all gooey and do your I am hot and available dance.....that 1st comment by mousse I found infuriating. Why ruin a perfectly lighthearted post by pointing out that when a man asks you what the time is when walking down the street, and you tell him, and he goes off on his way, that you now have gone a little too far and must be aware of your boundaries!!!!!!! 

WTF!


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I do like your signature though mousse....you should put it back on. 

I remember reading that post by Pidge at the time. It was brilliant. Definitely worth preserving. Well done.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> Lets get this straight right here and now.....I DID NOT CHEAT!!! HE DID!!! I did not say that I crave the attention. I simply mentioned what was said to him. It felt great to know that he had the slightest bit of insecurity when it came to me and how other men view me.
> 
> Second...I am far from promiscoius. I have only been with one man in 14 yrs. And I have no desire to be with any other.
> 
> I have read your back story and I am sorry that your wife chose the same path my husband did, but that does not make her personality anywhere near mine.


I am sorry your spouse was disloyal. 

Thinking about a revenge affair is totally normal. It's also normal to feel good about the fact that your spouse is now feeling the pangs of anxiety you felt after learning of his affair. 

I took my wife for granted. She was a homebody and was not the least bit flirtatious. After learning of my affair she did get a life and did become flirtatious. I can't blame her, and yes, it did make me see my wife in a different light, when I saw other men interested. 

You have done nothing wrong.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Remains said:


> I do like your signature though mousse....you should put it back on.
> 
> I remember reading that post by Pidge at the time. It was brilliant. Definitely worth preserving. Well done.


Wait, what part was brilliant? Her insult or my preservation of it? Because the insult itself was actually pretty infantile and uninspired. I wager the only one who would take joy in that kind of speech is the kind of person who takes joy in the pain of people who disagree with them._Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Have blast but watch out for that saddle horn!!LOL


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> Wait, what part was brilliant? Her insult or my preservation of it? Because the insult itself was actually pretty infantile and uninspired. I wager the only one who would take joy in that kind of speech is the kind of person who takes joy in the pain of people who disagree with them.


Well, it was not totally clear from your signature that you don't like and disagreed with the quote! 

I suppose it is comforting to feel superior, in not only the ambiguous and educated nature of your signature but also the pureness of your life.

And I am not going to explain why I liked the quote, how it's design was to point out a poster's blindness, how the context in which it was said was suitable and ok.

Hey, everybody can use a bit of brutal truth here and there. And if you can't, then you really shouldn't give it.......should you Whitemousse! It is especially excruciating when forthright and cutting advice is given, yet is soooo wide of the mark....not good! 

And no, I don't enjoy cutting people down who disagree with me. I love some good healthy disagreement. Do you?

And yeah, I liked the quote by Pidge! Cutting. To the point.

"Did your crap detector work when your wife left you? I think not..." -pidge70

It was written well, in context, from what I remember. I NEVER revel in someone being unfairly criticised, I hate bullies, I hate hypocrites (though we all are to some degree), and I love Piss taking humour, black humour, and general good clever witicisms. It seems, Whitemousse, you have no humour. It seems that your truth detector is amiss and so what you see is only the minutiae and not the bigger picture. Your posts here have really let you down. 

Sorry for hijacking. Guilty as charged.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nooooo, please people, play nice. I come hear to learn about my own situation and am always in awe of how out of our own pain, we still try to help others.

Whilst this forum is excellent, like all such mediums, it has it's limitations. It's so difficult to fathom intent and meaning from a bunch of typed text. I bet if the OP and The Mousse were in a coffee house, chatting over an expresso, they would each know perzactly where the other was coming from without any misunderstanding.

Sometimes it's easy to forget that this is not a perfect method of communication and it's easy to get lost. There is no right and wrong, just that we all have our own backstory which by its nature makes us defensive. Doesn't make us bad people.

I'll shut up now.


----------

